# Depression and Sex



## rubbish wife (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been suffering with depression on and off since the birth of my son. I am not as bad as I used to be however it has left me with alot of intimacy problems and a decreased sex drive. 

Because I feel so down and worthless I don't want to have sex and if forced to I can have sex although I don't enjoy it as I just feel rubbish about myself. 

My husband doesn't understand and says things like I don't love him or he isn't good enough which just makes the problem worse as I then feel bullied by him or like he is emotionally blackmailing me. 

He wants me to be more intimate and do things like oral sex but I just can't do it even though I used to be fine with it I just want to cry and can't stand doing it now he dosn't seem to understand how it makes me feel.

it is getting to the point where I feel so down and misunderstood that I wish I wasn't here anymore. I know the problem lies with me and that its my fault and that I am destroying my marriage but I cannot help how I feel and I just don't feel supported at all by my man.

Has anyone else ever experienced this or is it just me?


----------

